# Unterstützung bergauf - Seil?



## CaseOnline (19. März 2014)

Servus!

Meine Kleine möchte jetzt mit mir gemeinsam eine Tour fahren. Zum Feldberg hoch - was auch sonst?!  Allerdings sind die Rampen einfach noch zu steil für sie - habt ihr Erfahrung mit etwas Zugunterstützung bergauf durch ein Seil? Natürlich nur auf einfachen Waldwegen und nur dort, wo wir aufgrund der Steigung sehr langsam fahren.

Das größte Problem (wenn wir das synchrone Aufsteigen und Losfahren erstmal auf einer Wiese eingeübt haben...  ) dürften ruckartige Zugspitzen sein, wenn ich auch nicht mehr ganz so flüssig und rund pedalieren kann. Vielleicht einen starken Gummiexpander in die Seilstrecke einbauen?

Lasst mal hören, hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?

Grüße!
Marc


----------



## Y_G (19. März 2014)

es gibt elastische Abschleppseile für Autos die könnten dafür vielleicht funktionieren. Ich glaube aber irgendwer hatte mal darüber was geschrieben, ist aber schon ne ganze weile her. Such hier mal etwas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (19. März 2014)

Was ganz gut funktionieren soll sind Fahrradschläuche, war früher auch bei der TransAlp Challange beliebt. Aber einfach stelle ich mir das nicht vor, da man hinten schon ziemlich genau in der Spur des Vordermanns fahren muss, da man sonst durch den Zug umgeworfen werden kann.


----------



## Roelof (19. März 2014)

Bei der Transalp in der Mixed-Wertung durfte bergauf zumindest noch vor ein paar Jahren abgeschleppt werden. Ich würde zu einer langen Bandschlinge greifen, oder 2. Eine an deiner Sattelstange, eine unter ihrem Lenker, über ihren Vorbau und wieder unter dem Lenker veraus - jeweils mit Sackstich. Die Sache ist nur die: sobald du langsam fährst, hat sie die Stabilitätsprobleme, die sie hätte, wenn sie selbst dieses Tempo fahren würde. Also genau umgekehrt - nicht der Zug am Lenker wenn du einmal schneller trittst ist das Problem, sondern der kurze Moment wenn du langsamer fährst, als dein Töchterchen hinten nach. 

Es gibt für die Stadt und kleine Kids die Abschleppstangen - denke aber die sind nicht geländetauglich und sau schwer...


----------



## DerandereJan (19. März 2014)

2 Schläuche aneinander knoten und gut...


----------



## CaseOnline (19. März 2014)

Danke für die Tipps! Bandschlingen und Reepschnüre haben wir da, in allen Längen. Und alte Schläuche auch - vielleicht kann man da was kombinieren. Auf jeden Fall werden wir in der Ebene auf der Wiese etwas üben - meine Kleine ist bei *dem* Vater ja Kummer gewohnt.  Hauptsache, meine Frau schaut nicht zu. Nee, war nur Spaß.

Die Stangen ("Trailgator") kenne ich, aber ich möchte aus verschiedenen Gründen eine eher provisorische Lösung. Wenn's Wetter passt, dann testen wir. Und ich berichte.

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## trolliver (19. März 2014)

Hallo Marc

Erzähl mal, ob's geklappt hat, stelle ich mir alles andere als einfach vor, würde mich für Urlaube jedoch auch interessieren - wobei ich mich schon frage, wenn ich schon aus dem letzten Loch pfeifend die Steigung hochaste, wie ich dann noch jemanden ziehen soll???

Welchen Feldberg eigentlich?

Oliver


----------



## CaseOnline (19. März 2014)

Den kleinen Feldberg, der unpassenderweise "der große Feldberg" heißt. Also der im Taunus. Ich bin geübt darin, lange und ausdauernd auf dem letzten Loch zu pfeifen...  Bis vor kurzem habe ich da noch meinen ganz Kleinen im Anhänger hochgezogen, und davor die große Kleine, nebst ihrem Laufrad, SPielzeug, Essen, Wasser, Teddybären,...


----------



## trolliver (19. März 2014)

Dann geht's ja...


----------



## NoSaint_CH (19. März 2014)

Habe öfters in den Alpen abgeschleppt und habe auch jetzt immer ein gut 5 Meter langes Spectra-Seil dabei, habe mir sogar noch ein zweites Seil zugelegt, wenn die ganze Familie unterwegs ist (das sollte meine Frau zum Abschleppen des Grösseren bekommen - allerdings ist der Grössere inzwischen bergauf schneller als Sie, da könnte man ja mal die Reihenfolge tauschen). Das Teil war eigentlich mal als Reserve fürs Windsurfen gedacht (Mastfuss) und gibt im Grunde gar nicht nach, funktioniert aber tadellos. Seil binde ich einfach um die Sattelstütze (Achtung: bei Carbon könnte das eng werden mit den Belastungs-Spitzen) und beim Kinderbike um den Rahmen beim Steuerrohr. Ach so: weil das Seil so lang ist, nehme ich es Doppelt, so wird der Lack am Kinderrrad geschont und wenn's schnell gehen soll, kann ich es nur kurz über meinen Sattel werfen (mache in der Regal aber einen Palstek - für irgendwas muss ja der Segelschein noch taugen).

Losfahren geht problemlos (die Kleinen müssen halt "im Gleichschritt" fahren), mühsamer ist eher, wenn es nicht mehr ganz so steil geht und die Kleinen selber treten wollen - bzw. beim Anhalten. Dann hängt das Seil durch - ich hab da eher Angst, dass es in die Speichen kommt.

Die Idee mit den Schläuchen mag auf den ersten Blick ne gute Idee sein, aber wenn zwischen dem Hinterrad des Zugrades und dem Kinderrad nur noch ein halber oder vielleicht ein Meter liegt (ein grosser Teil braucht ja das Hinterrad des Zug- und das Vorderrad des abgeschleppten Rades), dann droht Radkontakt - und das geht kaum gut. Zudem ist der Gummi-Effekt dann extrem, das nervt beide Fahrer, wenn man nicht mehr gleichmässig treten kann.

Für längere Strecken nehme ich immer noch das Seil, für kürzere lass ich den Kleinen neben mir fahren und gebe Schiebehilfe mit der Hand (Fitnesstraining mal anders). So lernen die Kinder auch, dass sie treten müssen - bei reinen Schleppübungen kommt da schon mal der Gedanke auf, dass man ja nur noch bisschen rumlümmeln könnte....

Kleines Aber: die Sache funktioneirt nur auf Asphalt und einfachen Wegen. Auf Trails oder wenn's uneben wird, ist das Risiko die Spannung im Seil zu verlieren und das Ding durch die Stollenreifen irgendwie ums Rad zu wickeln zu gross - hier war früher ein Follw-Me im Einsatz welches da durchaus passabel abgeschnitten hat. Wenn's wirklich durch Gelände geht, dürfte das bezüglich Sicherheit eindeutig die zu bevorzugende Variante sein.


----------



## trifi70 (19. März 2014)

Kostet leider extra Geld und Platz und lohnt nur für einen Ausflug auf den Feldberg sicher nicht, aber wir sind mit einem Trailerbike (Funtrailer) für längere Touren sehr zufrieden. Die Luxus-Variante von Tout Terrain (entwickelt von Florian Wiesmann) hört auf den Namen Streamliner und hat sogar ne Hinterbaufederung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (19. März 2014)

Streamliner - 1.200€ und 9kg - waahaaa!  Für die gelegentlichen Ausflüge ins hügelige visualisiere ich gerade einen Versuchsaufbau aus Reepschnur und einem alten Schlauch, mit genügend Abstand zwischen den beiden Laufrädern. Das schöne an unserer Hausrunde - eigentlich geht's nur einmal hoch und dann wieder runter, spart häufiges umknoten...


----------



## NoSaint_CH (19. März 2014)

Das Teil ist auch super - war aber mir zu teuer. War ja nur als Info gedacht wegen der Sicherheit, weil da ist die Seil- bzw. Schlauch-Abschlepp-variante halt doch etwas abenteuerlich. A propos: je nach Hinterbau wird's schon schwierig das Seil vorne zu befestigen (Rad ist höher als Rahmen), und ganz oben unterhalb vom Sattel ist die Hebelkraft von hinten dann doch schon ziemlich gross, das zieht dann auch heftig seitlich, wenn die Kinder mal nicht in der gleichen Spuhr fahren. Aber gehen tut das auf jeden Fall - wie immer mit Kids, muss man die Sache langsam angehen damit alle sich daran gewöhnen können.


----------



## RockyFisher (21. März 2014)

Ich habe meinen Kleinen im Urlaub in Slowenien einige Berge hochgezogen. Wichtig war mir, das er jederzeit die Verbindung lösen kann. Deshalb habe ich eine Reepschnur genommen, bei mir an der Sattelstütze festgemacht, bei ihm zweimal um den Vorbau (am senkrechten Teil) geschlungen und dann noch ca. 30cm überstehen gelassen. Diesen Rest hat er dann zwischen Hand und Griff festgeklemmt. Ich hatte dort noch ein paar Knoten drin, damit das Seil nicht durchrutscht. Hat super funktioniert und er brauchte nur kurz den Griff lockern und schon flutscht das Seil raus. Weil die Schnur zuerst um den senkrechten Teil des Vorbaus läuft, störts auch nicht beim Lenken, da kein Drehmoment angreift.


----------



## CaseOnline (30. Juli 2014)

Kurzes - wenn auch spätes - Feedback: Ich habe meine Kleine vor zwei Wochen mit ein wenig Unterstützung an der einen oder anderen Rampe zum Feldberg-Gipfel im Taunus begleitet. Große Freude bei allen Beteiligten! 

Technische Umsetzung: Zwei Rennrad-Schläuche (1x Latex, 1x Butyl), mit Ankerstich verknüpft. Den Latex-Schlauch mit Ankerstich am Vorbau des abzuschleppenden Rads festgemacht, das andere Ende einfach um die Sattelstütze des "Schleppers". Total simpel, quasi kostenlos (da alte Schläuche) und es hat suuuper geklappt!

Grüße!
Marc


----------



## spicy-doc (31. Juli 2014)

Für alle Abschlepper:  beim Schlitttenhundesport gibt es "gedämpfte Seile" und Karabiner mit "Notfall-Öffner"


----------



## carsten70 (18. August 2014)

Ehrlich,
hab da schon etliches Zeugs für genommen. Am besten ging Zeltleine, war auch etwas elastisch.
Habe aber auch schon spontan unterwegs an einem Sägewerk nach Verpackungsband gesucht und gefunden. Auch das hat wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

